
Show HN: Made in India CSS - amitmerchant
https://nishantpainter.github.io/made-in-india-css/
======
orangepanda
If you reverse the order, can re-use it as "Made in Ireland"

~~~
bobosha
Both the Irish and Indian independence movements took inspiration from each
other.

~~~
aitchnyu
> Presented as a gift in 1848 to Thomas Francis Meagher from a small group of
> French women sympathetic to the Irish cause,[3] it was intended to symbolise
> the inclusion and hoped-for union between Roman Catholics (symbolised by the
> green colour) and Protestants (symbolised by the orange colour). The
> significance of the colours outlined by Meagher was, "The white in the
> centre signifies a lasting truce between Orange and Green and I trust that
> beneath its folds the hands of Irish Protestants and Irish Catholics may be
> clasped in generous and heroic brotherhood".

And

> Gandhi first proposed a flag to the Indian National Congress in 1921. The
> flag was designed by Pingali Venkayya. In the centre was a traditional
> spinning wheel, symbolising Gandhi's goal of making Indians self-reliant by
> fabricating their own clothing, between a red stripe for Hindus and a green
> stripe for Muslims. The design was then modified to replace red with saffron
> and to include a white stripe in the centre for other religious communities,
> and provide a background for the spinning wheel. Subsequently, to avoid
> sectarian associations with the colour scheme, the three bands were assigned
> new meanings: courage and sacrifice, peace and truth, and faith and chivalry
> respectively.

------
gitgud
<nitpick>

Was this inspired by [1] USA.css? if so why not mention it in the Github
readme?

</nitpick>

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23733926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23733926)

------
rudiv
The blue is weird to me, because the blue of the chakra is almost never kept
when using the colors of the flag as a motif.

------
robofanatic
Nice work, however the colors are off

India saffron #FF9933, white #FFFFFF, India green #138808, navy blue #000080

source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_India](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_India)

------
muxator
India-spiral is not a spiral!

------
CameronNemo
Quite cool. Although I was a little disappointed there was no mandala :p

------
hombre_fatal
Circles look great on my Macbook monitor (being retina, of course) but very
aliased/jagged on my crappy external monitor.

Maybe there's a small tweak that will do some antialiasing.

~~~
skim_milk
By adding a single pixel of gradient between color transitions effectively
adds antialiasing:

    
    
      repeating-radial-gradient(
        circle, white 0px 1px,
        var(--orange) 2px 10px,
        var(--white) 11px 13px,
        var(--blue) 14px 16px,
        var(--white) 17px 20px,
        var(--green) 21px 30px,
        var(--white) 31px 40px
      )
    

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33091401/background-
imag...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33091401/background-image-linear-
gradient-jagged-edged-result-needs-to-be-smooth-edged)

------
cooper12
Not sure why you chose to have the mouse pointer change on hover for all the
cards via CSS, as nothing happens when you click on them.

------
john4532452
Why do this at all ? This just promotes Nationalism and unwanted hatred.

------
snoozypants
For some reason I just love how specific this is.

------
sunilkumarc
This is awesome dude! Love it.

